

Apple patent turns every stranger into an ATM - russell
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2013/01/apple-patent-would-let-you-len.html

======
phaus
Is it just me, or does this sound like one of the dumbest ideas in the history
of humanity?

We live in a world where people murder each other in broad daylight for a used
pair of sneakers.

